# electrical gremlins of the GTO



## closs2sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I have experienced all of the electrical gremlins mentioned on this board with my 04 goat but today was the icing on the cake. My wife had just got home from grocery shopping and she went to open the trunk with the key fob and the horn started blarring non stop and the trunk never opened. I pulled the horn fuse and it was still going I then pulled the alarm fuse and it stoped.Tried to put the alarm fuse back in and the horn was back with avengance. Tried everthing to deactivate the alarm no luck. Tried to start the car it would run for 3 seconds and die. I used the manual trunk release under the passenger rear seat to release the trunk. I finally un hooked the battery for ten minutes hooked it back up and then restarted it and finally it kept running. I now hate this car with a passion. when is gm gonna build quality cars you can depend on for trouble free service? I am only sharing this in case it happens to someone on this board so it doesnt ruin your entire saturday.

Brett

soon to be traded 04 m6 pulse red gto at the nearest infiniti dealer


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

As long as MAN builds machines, they will never be perfect.

Whether it's Infiniti or any other car company, there are always problems, especially if you are dealing with a vehicle in it's first year on the road just like the '04 GTO. That's why people say never to buy the first year model of a car...all the kinks are not worked out.

My brother has a new BMW and it's been to the dealship several times already for repairs. I know someone who worked for BMW and they've had so many recalls on the cars with problems but alot of the problems were caught just after the ship dropped them off here. Some problems, depending on the model were faulty cooling fans not cooling the engine causing overheating and fires under the hood, another problem was faulty navigation equipment, another problem was faulty traction stabilizors that caused the SUV to lose control and/or tip over.

And that's just BMW...all that money and there are still problems. So like I said, so long as MAN builds machines, there will always be error.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I had an Infinity Q45 that had the most godawful electrical problems, (how does loss of ALL lighting, inside and out while driving through town at night grab you? Throw in other bonuses like needing the anti-lock braking module replaced to the tune of a $2,000 part, etc), and I also had an '87 Jeep Cherokee that never needed a single moment of work on it in 108,000 miles. I feel your pain with the alarm going off - plus it's really freaking embarrassing in a crowded parking lot - but all makes are liable to have a problem unit once in a while. Give it some thought before jumping into a new car and taking a bath on the early depreciation, (unless of course you go tone of the killer end of 2004 deals).

Good luck!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I had terrible problems with the 01 Aurora we bought new. It wasnt so much that the car had problems, as it was the incompetence of two dealers, and complete arrogance coupled with incompetence of a third dealer.

How is bad crank sensors from the factory which caused the car to randomly stall - like on the highway. and dealers saying they cant duplicate the problem. They didnt look up the TSB.

I leased the GTO for two reasons. with 12800 off sticker and a 56% residual it was cheaper than the cheapest car i could lease, and if it gives me small problems like a falling headliner, I bring it in once to have repaired, and give it back when the repair is done wrong.

I put in a magnetic drain plug. if it is a better car than the Aurora I may buy it in three years, or else it is off to Acura again for me.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Tom said:


> with 12800 off sticker and a 56% residual .


I hate you!!! Not really - just green with envy, and still happy with the $7500 off I got.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jontyrees said:


> I hate you!!! Not really - just green with envy, and still happy with the $7500 off I got.


I got the $5000 GM card bonus bucks. Without that we got about the same deal.

To cheer you up, I had to pay about 2750 total in sales tax on the rebate, bonus bucks, $500 coupon, and get this, the 18586 residual. No leases in NY only smartbuy. The good news is, sales tax here is a measly 8.75%!!! ouch!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Got the IPM reprogramming done today. Finally, the dealer could locate it.

Hope that takes care of the fuel gage / temp gage / speedo / tach glitch.


----------

